# White ash Narl or branch stub



## Mr. Peet (Jul 11, 2016)

Not sure if it is a narl or a branch stub. It shows concentric rings on the cut side and possible branch callus on the outer bark. What are your thoughts? Brother Herb will process it later this week. It was 12 feet up on a 40"DBH white ash that blew over next door. The first regular branch is 35 feet from the stump.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 11, 2016)

Looks like it would make a neat bowl, That's what Brother Herb is going to process it into, right?


----------



## phinds (Jul 11, 2016)

Nice looking piece Mark.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 12, 2016)

Sorry Barry,

I plan on getting a sample or two for my wood collection. This will destroy the bowl possibility. One sample will be from the parallel of the cut, and the other perpendicular to see if the ring pattern continues or if it was swirl or possibly eyes. The off fall will likely end up knife handle and pen planks....


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 26, 2016)

Well, after several cuts, no defined answer was found. Since no pith was found, I ruled out branch stub and have chosen narl. What say U?


----------



## DKMD (Jul 26, 2016)

It's pretty wood. It seems like there would be pith of the cut had extended over another inch or so just based on the rings, but then I don't know shinola about tree anatomy. Am I wrong in expecting pith at the center of concentric growth rings? Are there situations where trees form rings without a pith in the center?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 26, 2016)

No not wrong, just bewildered like me. If there is pith or a branch stub, it is further into the tree trunk. It was like a bump that added thicker layers than the bole around it. If I had a mill to handle 40" inch DBH in my area, I might have had an answer. I had to climb 10' feet up to reach the elevated bole. The root flare lifted it. It is on a 40% slope adding to the challenge. Maybe I'll dig a little in the fall...


----------

